
A tour of elementary OS, perhaps the Linux world’s best hope for the mainstream - kensai
https://www.arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/a-tour-of-elementary-os-perhaps-the-linux-worlds-best-hope-for-the-mainstream/
======
karmakaze
> elementary OS was plenty snappy on my Lenovo x240 (i5 with 8GB of RAM), but
> I also installed it on a brand new Dell XPS 13 where it really shined

If a Linux distro doesn't 'shine' on an i5 with 8GB, I don't consider it to be
the answer for consumer adoption. This is a very standard configuration.

------
est
the best hope is Deepin linux however it's Chinese origin so it's politically
no-go.

